
For the Big Problems, Bring Fuzzies and Techies Together - scotthartley
http://blogs.cfr.org/cyber/2017/03/27/hacking-defense-and-diplomacy-in-silicon-valley/
======
pranade
Interesting. Are there plans to make any of this available online, e.g.,
Coursera?

~~~
eob
It'd be super valuable to see case studies of mixed teams avoiding a common
problem in which Techies have the upper hand because they are the mediators of
whatever system is actually getting built.

Techies have something of an ultimate veto ("it wouldn't make sense to build
it that way") that can really impact everything from brainstorming to product
design.

